#  > Classificados >  > Classificados >  >  Blockchain, este é o cara. Se algo precisa ser autenticado, com certeza é uma função para ele!

## DaspreLinks

Acho que vamos utilizar o Blochain bem antes de entender em seu todo o IPV6....

O Provedor vai autenticar os clientes, a operadora vai permitir o Provedor navegar por sua rede , o PTT vai reconhercer quem é o AS por implementação relacionada a blocos de programação validados em rede.

TUDO que hoje depende de autenticação e TUDO o que dependerá de autenticação daqui para frente, vai utilizar implementações baseadas em Blockchain.

TUDO inclui a forma como você conecta seus clientes, como o teu fornecedor de Link te libera para trafegar pela rede dele,
a antena , o rádio e, muito em breve o cliente. Não de forma simbólica, mas através de um chip mesmo. E uma rede descentralizada fará a validação de que você é você mesmo.

Não será por IPV6 que cada um de nós terá uma identidade única no mundo virtu-real. Será por implementação de camada de blocos. Não dá para entender de primeira, não é uma evolução.
É disruptivo. Ou seja, não é mais do mesmo. Não é fora da curva, simplesmente ignora o que seja curva.

Trata-se da primeira grande invenção do Século XXI. No outro século tivemos o automóvel, a eletricidade, o avião, a rádio, TV e até a INTERNET, e tudo vinha evoluindo. 

Dentro do ecossistema INTERNET surge o novo. Não se poderia ter autenticação descentralizada sem comunicabilidade entre os núcleos que as operações de prova de trabalho, de passagem do tempo , de tudo o que se referencia a outro processo que se que validar e portanto certificar-se como bom.



Se isto ( O BITCOIN) é somente a pontinha da montanha, imagine a montanha inteira!





Programação baseada em Blockchain: Até mesmo o seu - e o meu - login em redes sociais,.... Na realidade, eu e você seremos identificados por chip que será validado por uma rede descentralizada, que vai dizer que eu sou eu, e isto para identificação civil, habilitação , exames clínicos, e , para ser sincero, sei lá mais para que! Ainda não esta inventado nem a metade. Nem que seja para provar que temos Bitcoin, bem isto já está inventado, quero dizer o Bitcoin!


Quem quiser saber mais, não exite em nos consultar. 
A *Lotusgi* é a única empresa brasileira com atuação mundial em Blockchain -[/FONT]www.lotusgi.com

Você pode não ter interesse em entender "validação descentralizada" mas ganhar muito dinheiro com isto já será de seu interesse, ainda mais nestas épocas de juros baixos, incertezas políticas e aposentadoria comprometida.
*Vamos ter aplicativo para Provedor utilizar em suas autenticações, sem que precise entender o que está por trás em termos de programação, ou seja, o Provedor vai utilizar algo assim.*

Oportunidades de mudar de vida, não apenas de melhorar de vida. "Eu digo que o blockchain em 5 anos vai gerar mais volume financeiro e lucros que a INTERNET fez nos últimos 20 anos." Carlos Martins

A Lotus Gestão Inteligente é um empreendimento da NISE, que é gestora ( ou genitora da DASPRE). O novo que conecta nos atrai. Estamos trabalhando intensamente, inclusive em parceria com entidades de outros países, para dar "utilidades" ao novo. Fizemos isto quando da continuada popularização da INTERNET, agora fazemos para algo que vai se usar sem ser "popular", talvez as moedas virtuais o sejam. Aplicações não serão populares do ponto de vista de serem de conhecimento do público, mas serão com a eletricidade, todos usam e muito poucos entendem como os elétrons se deslocam.... 

Se tem interesse no assunto, podemos ser um útil canal de conhecimento. Não penso muito intensamente nisto, mas é uma possibilidade, levar o investimento em ativos digitais aos clientes de cada provedor. Pode ser uma renda a mais, pode ajudar a fidelizar, pode ser útil para todos e, eu garanto, * isto é bem melhor que oferecer telefonia ou TV por assinatura.
*
*Contato: (41) 3151-0016
(41) 9917-8289 Tim
(41) 8404-8228 Oi
(41) 9181-4865 Vivo
(41) 8878-2328 Claro Email: [email protected]

DASPRE TELECOM, sempre a número um em parceria com o Provedor.*

----------

